# el condicional perfet de "haver de"



## babeuf

Estaria agraït si algu em pogués aconsellar sobre aquest problema:

Que hi ha una diferència de sentit entre una construcció com

*M'ho hauries d'haver dit. *[You should have told me./Tu aurais dû me (le) dire.]

i la construcció semblant?

*M'ho hauries hagut de dir.*

Si no, és recomanable o fins i tot legítima la segona construcció?

Ja tinc entès que molta gent les utilitza indistintament.


----------



## ernest_

Em sembla molt que són exactament iguals.


----------



## babeuf

ernest_ said:


> Em sembla molt que són exactament iguals.



Moltes mercès, ernest.


----------



## louhevly

babeuf said:


> Estaria agraït si algu em pogués aconsellar sobre aquest problema:
> 
> Que hi ha una diferència de sentit entre una construcció com
> 
> *M'ho hauries d'haver dit. *[You should have told me./Tu aurais dû me (le) dire.]
> 
> i la construcció semblant?
> 
> *M'ho hauries hagut de dir.*
> 
> Si no, és recomanable o fins i tot legítima la segona construcció?
> 
> Ja tinc entès que molta gent les utilitza indistintament.



There is a slight difference in the meaning of the corresponding constructions in English and I would guess that the same applies to Catalan. In the first case, "You should have told me" (M'ho hauries d'haver dit) is "advice given too late".  For example: "I didn't know John was feeling ill; you should have told me" (No sabia que en John se sentia malament; hauries d'haver-m'ho dit). It often also implies that there was a moral obligation: "You should have helped them" (Els hauries d'haver ajudat).

The second, "You would have had to tell me" (M'ho hauries hagut de dir) describes an unconfirmed hypothetical condition. For example: "If John had been feeling ill [but he wasn't], you would have had to tell me [because John never lets on when he's feeling ill]" (Si en John s'hagués sentit malament, m'ho hauries hagut de dir).

Lou


----------



## babeuf

Many thanks, Lou, for your painstaking work. What you say sounds very convincing, and I trust that what you outline would indeed govern the choices made by careful speakers of Catalan. As I result, I'll stick to the "hauries d'haver-m'ho dit" type of construction for everyday use, since the circumstances of your second option ("hauries hagut de") are rarely encountered. For what it's worth, some Google searches that I've conducted (with various main verbs) do indeed demonstrate that there is a significant bias in favour of the first construction in general usage on the web.

Thanks again.


----------



## louhevly

babeuf said:


> ... For what it's worth, some Google searches that I've conducted (with various main verbs) do indeed demonstrate that there is a significant bias in favour of the first construction in general usage on the web.
> 
> Thanks again.



I don't think it's a question of bias because, at least in English, we're saying different things. A sentence like "I should have done it" (91,800) ["hauria d'haver-ho fet" (25)] occurs much more often than "I would have had to do it" (264) ["hauria hagut de fer-ho" (9)]. But the two sentences aren't interchangeable.


Lou


----------



## News

Estic totalment d'acord amb en Louhevly.

De fet, se m'ha ocorregut una situació en la qual un tipus de frase no és intercanviable amb l'altre:

"- Ja ha arribat el llibre nou?
- No, però m'hauria d'haver arribat ja"

Sonaria molt extrany el següent:

"-Ja ha arribat el llibre nou?
- No, però m'hauria hagut d'arribar ja."

No sé si és ben bé el que voleu dir valtros...


----------



## babeuf

Merci, News - molt interessant. I gràcies una altre vegada a Lou Hevly.


----------



## louhevly

News said:


> Estic totalment d'acord amb en Louhevly.
> 
> De fet, se m'ha ocorregut una situació en la qual un tipus de frase no és intercanviable amb l'altre:
> 
> "- Ja ha arribat el llibre nou?
> - No, però m'hauria d'haver arribat ja"
> 
> Sonaria molt extrany el següent:
> 
> "-Ja ha arribat el llibre nou?
> - No, però m'hauria hagut d'arribar ja."
> 
> No sé si és ben bé el que voleu dir valtros...



Hola News:

El teu exemple és un altre tipus de "hauria de", quan es tracta del que hom pensa que és probable.  Per exemple:

Hauria de ser fàcil.
It should be easy.
Hauria d'haver estat fàcil.
It should have been easy.

Mira ara com podem canviar la mateixa frase a una d'hipotètica:

Perquè ho fes la Mònica, hauria de ser fàcil [com que la Mònica és principiant].
For Monica to do it, it would have to be easy.
Perquè ho hagués fet la M, hauria hagut de ser fàcil.
For Monica to have done it, it would have had to be easy.

Lou


----------

